# Easy Ground Venison Dirty Rice - REAL EASY



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Brown a pound of ground venison and add a justifiable amount of Tony Cacherees Seasoning. Dice a small onion and add. Open a box of Zatarans Dirty Rice mix and stir in. Simmer for 25 minutes and oh la la...


----------

